# diferencia entre termostato y control de temperatura



## DFV1509 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola a todos soy nuevo en este tema así *QUE* me gustaría saber las diferentes diferencias de un termostato electronico con respecto al control de temperatura, tienen ciertas similitudes como es obvio la de controlar la temperatura, abriendo o cerrando un sistema (carga), pero en algo se diferencian, ok espero su respuesta


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2010)

Un termostato trabaja On-Off encendiendo o cortando el sistema de calefacción.
Un control de temperatura hace lo mismo pero con la posibilidad de programar ciclos de calentamiento o formas de calentamiento.
Por ejemplo puedes programar llegar a 100ºC calentando de cierta forma los primeros 10 minutos, esperar a cierta temperatura xx minutos y luego continuar calentando, calentar nuevamente hasta otra temperatura y nuevamente esperar, una vez llegado a los 100º puedes disminuir la temperatura también en ciclos.

También, en algunos casos, puedes hacer el control de manera proporcional, para calentar hasta 98ºC aplicas toda la potencia (On-Off), para calentar los 2ºC empleas un método de potencia proporcional a la diferencia entre la temperatura deseada y la sensada.


----------

